# 15 Minutes Photo Challenge......



## eddlum25 (Feb 8, 2012)

Inspired by video on you tube, I started my 15 minutes photo challenge today. Taking as many photo as I can within 15 minutes time frame in 1 location and 1 lens and choose the best 3 photos that I think the best to post on here for C&C.

Please do feel free to take up the challenge yourself and post your best 3 photos here. I am no pro but will try my best ability to give C&C and hopefully that will get the ball rolling for you. Please also include your exposure detail with your post.

Here go my first 15 minutes challenge :-


Location : My back garden.
Lens      : Tamron 17-50 f2.8
Weather : Overcast

1.
ISO : 1600   f/8   1/80sec at 50mm









2.
ISO : 500   f/5.6   1/80sec at 50mm







3.
ISO : 250   f/4   1/80sec at 50mm








Thank you for watching.


----------



## JWellman (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty cool idea... I like it! :thumbup: I just might have to give it try.

I really like your water photo!


----------



## mishele (Feb 8, 2012)

JWellman said:


> Pretty cool idea... I like it! :thumbup: I just might have to give it try.
> 
> I really like your water photo!



Hey did you post a color yet for last week?!!! :greenpbl:


----------



## JWellman (Feb 8, 2012)

mishele said:


> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool idea... I like it! :thumbup: I just might have to give it try.
> ...



You'll be happy to know that I purchased something yesterday and I *at least have a plan* for my next "Color" shot but that's as far as I've gotten. :er:


----------



## eddlum25 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for your visit. Here comes the 2nd set of 15 minutes photo shoot challenge .

Location : Leeds city center, UK
Lens : Tamron 17-50 f2.8
Weather : Overcast


1.
ISO400, f/8 ,1/100sec at 50mm








2.
ISO800, f/8 , 1/100 at 50mm







3.
ISO800, f/8, 1/100 at 50mm








Thank you for looking. As always all C& C welcome.


----------



## apples (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the detail in #1 and 3 from the first set!


----------



## eddlum25 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you, Apples.


----------

